# Lily Chin's Knitters Toolbox, Love it or Leave It?



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


I think I need more information to form an opinion.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it something like Pandora's box? lol I guess I could Google but if I wait someone else will do it for me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Is it something like Pandora's box? lol I guess I could Google but if I wait someone else will do it for me.


Maybe not. Looks like a post and run by the OP.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never been a huge Lily Chin fan, but so far the video is getting good reviews on Amazon and the Interweave site. Not sure I would spend $30-35 though.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Is it something like Pandora's box? lol
> ....
> I guess I could Google but if I wait someone else will do it for me.


Why I do not post links like I use to.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

There's a preview of it on Youtube.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.


Yeah. If it's that great and responses important then why didn't the OP include a link? I don't care to run it down. Now, if someone were to post a link I might rustle up enough interest to click it. Maybe. :XD:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Yeah. If it's that great and responses important then why didn't the OP include a link? I don't care to run it down. Now, if someone were to post a link I might rustle up enough interest to click it. Maybe. :XD:


So you are dis-interested and lazy. So why did you respond at all? :XD:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeeze, if you're not familiar with it you really wouldn't have an opinion link or not. So, no problem eh?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Jeeze, if you're not familiar with it you really wouldn't have an opinion link or not. So, no problem eh?


well in the interest of getting an answer one would think you would be a little more forthcoming. Why should we do your homework?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> So you are dis-interested and lazy. So why did you respond at all? :XD:


I'm not interested in the box. The conversation interests me. Besides, I banged my knee on something and needed a distraction. :lol: This worked.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

pzoe said:


> Jeeze, if you're not familiar with it you really wouldn't have an opinion link or not. So, no problem eh?


If there's a link to click then I would click it and might form an opinion. Currently my opinion is that the OP really doesn't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> well in the interest of getting an answer one would think you would be a little more forthcoming. Why should we do your homework?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Enough for now but I may be feeling cantankerous later.

I would like to know what this box is but now I really won't go looking to find out.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> If there's a link to click then I would click it and might form an opinion.
> 
> Currently my opinion is that the OP really doesn't care what anyone thinks.


That is rude. Just because a person doesn't form their question the way YOU see fit and proper ...... :roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.


Did you notice her moniker? :XD: :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> That is rude. Just because a person doesn't form their question the way YOU see fit and proper ...... :roll:


Galaxy I think your being a tad bit rude. I don't see people flocking to this thread. Maybe because the OP was lazy?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you notice her moniker? :XD: :XD:


Yah she has said in the past that she lives up to that name.:XD:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Galaxy I think your being a tad bit rude. I don't see people flocking to this thread. Maybe because the OP was lazy?


Well maybe folks have no opinion one way or the other (whether they know of it or not) ...
As the title states --- "Lily Chin's Knitters Toolbox, Love it or Leave It? " 
:XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Well maybe folks have no opinion one way or the other (whether they know of it or not) ...
> As the title states --- "Lily Chin's Knitters Toolbox, Love it or Leave It? "
> :XD:


Well I did click on the thread. And I was interested but if the OP doesn't want an answer she sure knows how to not get one. I haven't seen many.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> That is rude. Just because a person doesn't form their question the way YOU see fit and proper ...... :roll:


You're right, it's rude. I consider it rude to ask a question and not give any real info, myself, so I guess in the end it all evens out. If it doesn't, that's OK too.

I've decided my opinion as requested originally is: Love to leave it.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> well in the interest of getting an answer one would think you would be a little more forthcoming. Why should we do your homework?


I didn't ask you to. If you don't have or haven't viewed the DVD's then how would you know. I see the pills have descended on my post.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, since it's not clear to some. If you haven't seen the DVD's there is no need to post your opinions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> I didn't ask you to. If you don't have or haven't viewed the DVD's then how would you know. I see the pills have descended on my post.


How would I know it's a DVD. You mention a tool box. Since when is a DVD a tool box? Don't get pissy with me because I wanted to answer your post and had a question about it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


Where have you mentioned a DVD in this post?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

pzoe said:


> Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


Is it so hard for someone to Google? Sheez! It took all of 3 seconds for me to find out I wouldn't spend between $35-40.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

baileysmom said:


> Is it so hard for someone to Google? Sheez! It took all of 3 seconds for me to find out I wouldn't spend between $35-40.


So from now on we shouldn't put any information into our posts? Just ask random questions and hope others look for the answer for us. You're the only one who's given and opinion and I find that hard to believe with this crowd. I think many felt/feel the same way. WTF are they talking about?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Is it so hard for someone to Google? Sheez! It took all of 3 seconds for me to find out I wouldn't spend between $35-40.


So true ... It took all of those 3 seconds for me to know that her information wasn't worth it.
...................................................................

Some are wondering why others are not responding to answer the question.

Okay here is my response --- I dislike Lily Chin and can't stand her!!!

So now I will get many responses saying I am mean and shouldn't put down a well-known designer; 
and that if I didn't have anything nice to say .... blah, blah, blah.

Well ----- you asked and I told.

So deal with it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

baileysmom said:


> Is it so hard for someone to Google? Sheez! It took all of 3 seconds for me to find out I wouldn't spend between $35-40.


Well if it was so easy why couldn't the OP have put a link in for us. Too lazy?

I thought is was a toolbox as in a pencil box or some other contraption one uses to store tools of the trade? See it was not clear what it is. I use a pencil box so I would have automatically said I'm not interested but I decided to give the OP the benefit of the doubt and be sure I knew what she was talking about. You know that old ass u me thingy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> So true ... It took all of those 3 seconds for me to know that her information wasn't worth it.
> ...................................................................
> 
> Some are wondering why others are not responding to answer the question.
> ...


I've no problem with this response.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Piki (Nov 11, 2014)

Great answer! Direct, truthful and refreshing!


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

I got it on sale from the Interweave site quite a while ago. Paid around $10 for it. At that price, it was worth the investment. A few good tips, but not worth the $30 to $40 some people mentioned.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, what a storm in a teacup. 

OP, I do have to say that never having heard of Lily Chin (she's American?  Don't forget many KPers aren't) I too thought this was about an actual box containing equipment so just a mention that it was a DVD, presumably about knitting techniques (although I don't think anyone has actually said that yet) would have been useful. 

I could then have answered that even without knowing of Lily Chan I don't see the need to pay even $10 for such a DVD when there are so many free youtube videos showing many variations of each technique, not just one person's ideas. 

Don't assume that everyone else knows about the things you post about, and include all important information. So even if you might not know how to post a link, by telling us it was a DVD it would have been largely unnecessary to Goigle it, especially when it seems that some of us got out of bed on the wrong side this morning. 

Wishing you all a happy and uncontentious New Year


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

laceandbits, I agree with all you have said.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Better be good: seems very expensive.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I think this is what you mean.

http://www.interweavestore.com/lily-chins-techniques-and-tricks-for-savvy-knitters-download-in-hd


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

If Pzoe was a new member, I would think most of these responses would cause her to not come back. My mother is 80 years young, but not very computer savvy. She wouldn't have the foggiest notion of how to post a link, but she lives in a rural area & her computer helps her to stay connected with people. She gets on Facebook and commits the funniest blunders, God love her. So, I would say, if you can't be helpful, just stay out of the conversation. Personally, I don't care to scroll through pages of useless responses to topics.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Now sorry I am confused what is OP. I know I must be silly,

Di


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

OP means original poster


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just wanted to point out the OP is not new, she joined in 2011


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I have it and have viewed it in its entirety. I think that it is a good tool for new knitters. More experienced knitters will not find it as useful.


----------



## smm_knit (Jan 27, 2011)

FYI
Interweave Knits Presents: The Knitter's Toolbox: Lily Chin's Techniques and Tricks for Savvy Knitters
Learn 50+ knitting techniques and tricks in this 176-minute knitting workshop with master knitter Lily Chin.
DVD
Be the first to review this product
$34.99
Description
knitters toolbox DVD
50+ Tips for Knitters of All Skill Levels! 
Learn the secrets of a master knitter with The Knitter's Toolbox: Lily Chin's Techniques and Tricks for Savvy Knitters.
Lily Chin has been a knitting professional for more than 30 years as a designer, instructor, and author. In this Interweave Knits workshop, she teaches you how to make your knitted projects more polishedand enjoyable to create.
Eliminate some of the most common knitting annoyances and mistakes with Lilys tested techniques.
For beginning and seasoned knitters alike,
Lilys expert advice includes:
Casting on with just enough yarn for plenty of stretch and a perfect edge
Putting your swatch to work for you
Discovering the secrets of mystery yarn
Using unexpected tools for knitting success
Eliminating yarn ends, floats, and gaps
Adding trims, buttons, and beads
Whipping any needles into shape
And much more!
Spacer 10x10 pixels 
lily chins knitters DVD
Spacer 10x10 pixels
A Knitter's Toolbox:
Lily Chin's Techniques and Tricks
for Savvy Knitters
Spacer 10x10 pixels
Available 3 ways:
Order the 2-disc DVD Set
Download the video workshop
Download in High Definition
Spacer 10x10 pixels 
This video covers all the techniques that every knitter should have in her bag of tricks. Make your knitting effortless and tackle any project on your wish list with confidence.
The Knitters Toolbox is a 176-minute knitting workshop available on a 2-disc DVD set, or as a video download in standard or high definition.
Order your copy of Lily's workshop today!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

I've taken a few on-line classes and have bought this particular class when it was 10.00. She has a lot of good tips and tricks one of the ones I most often use is a crochet cast on to use as a provisional cast on. 

However I did NOT enjoy her teaching method. I am not sure of it was her tone of voice or the way that the video is laid out. My over all impression was she was talking down to me and I didn't like that. 

It's worth it if you catch it on sale but I wouldn't pay $40. That's just my opinion. So I hope that helps!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Leanna2 said:


> If Pzoe was a new member, I would think most of these responses would cause her to not come back. My mother is 80 years young, but not very computer savvy. She wouldn't have the foggiest notion of how to post a link, but she lives in a rural area & her computer helps her to stay connected with people. She gets on Facebook and commits the funniest blunders, God love her. So, I would say, if you can't be helpful, just stay out of the conversation. Personally, I don't care to scroll through pages of useless responses to topics.


The word box is what threw me off. I don't need a designer box. A $1 pencil box works just as well. If she had said DVD or video I would have thought as many do. No need to spend money on videos with You Tube available. I didn't want to just blow off the OP so I decided to ask. Guess that was a mortal sin. Sorry.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Winding road You have attitude


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

dribla said:


> I think this is what you mean.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/lily-chins-techniques-and-tricks-for-savvy-knitters-download-in-hd


Thanks for the link. It better be good at that price. I am sure not going to spend money on it when I can use my money to buy some real nice yarn and get the same info free on utube.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Is it something like Pandora's box? lol I guess I could Google but if I wait someone else will do it for me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cheron16 said:


> Winding road You have attitude


Damn straight.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

yasmine said:


> I've taken a few on-line classes and have bought this particular class when it was 10.00. She has a lot of good tips and tricks one of the ones I most often use is a crochet cast on to use as a provisional cast on.
> 
> However I did NOT enjoy her teaching method. I am not sure of it was her tone of voice or the way that the video is laid out. My over all impression was she was talking down to me and I didn't like that.
> 
> It's worth it if you catch it on sale but I wouldn't pay $40. That's just my opinion. So I hope that helps!


Thanks, that was the most useful post of all the posts. Having attended several of her workshops, I am not even sure it is worth $10. I have a very bad habit of purchasing things I never look at, so my New Years resolution is to quit doing that. Here is the first test.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

smm_knit said:


> FYI
> Interweave Knits Presents: The Knitter's Toolbox: Lily Chin's Techniques and Tricks for Savvy Knitters
> Learn 50+ knitting techniques and tricks in this 176-minute knitting workshop with master knitter Lily Chin.
> DVD
> ...


Dear Ms Pzoe,

I do so enjoy Ms Chins company that I have had her attend many of my KP candlelight suppers and some afternoon instructional teas with light refreshments to give her insights on the finest quality of knitting there is. I so like those that are trying to keep up the standards that others lack like maintaining their yarns and yards. What is this world coming to when they put their slim line phones with automatic redial and selfie screen savers in their pockets instead of on the appropriate phone stand or niche. So gauche don't you think?

I had to turn many attendees away from my last riparian event where Ms Chin had generously offered to demonstrate her techniques in whipping needles into shape where a bunch claiming they enjoyed something about all sorts of shades of gray yarns. I myself prefer the beauty of periwinkle blue yarns done in the latest of fashion trends the blouson scarf that compliments ones upper torso the best of any design yet, in my unsnobish opinion of course.

Perhaps you would like to be added to my invitation list of finest techniques of Knitting Pretty and Twigging that are being planned which is a mere £250/attendee which will include all the accoutrement/HDpdf downloads/dvds needed to complete the course with a 0.0005% discount for *all* of my dearest friends from the Knitting Paradisimo Forum (formerly called the Roman Forum). I use only the finest watermarked Autoscan Ltd so you can instantly tell by the post you receive as to which to open and respond to first. The display of Ms Chin's way of discovering the secrets of mystery yarns is well worth the admission rate alone, don't you think? The things she does with a potato peeler to make ones knitting even better is beyond belief. In full disclosure, I did spot my slim line, just like panties, Depends when I first saw her do that  :-o :shock: :? :!:

Most Sincerely Yours,
HyacinthD--NO that's pronounced Diss'--Gough (my husband is of Flemish Royalty) and NOT Disco!!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> So you are dis-interested and lazy. So why did you respond at all? :XD:


Seriously???? I like this site because of the great advice, and get really annoyed with snotty comments like this. It's just so unnecessary


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one else has seen it either.



pzoe said:


> Oh, since it's not clear to some. If you haven't seen the DVD's there is no need to post your opinions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

damemary said:


> No one else has seen it either.


When did someone or the proverbial "they" change DVD's to toolbox(es). I hate when "they" don't send me an e-mail notifying me of such changes. GEEEEZ, don't "they" know I'm important?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wondering if the original question was an attempt at advertising DVD in question. Appears to have back fired. IMHO



inishowen said:


> Just wanted to point out the OP is not new, she joined in 2011


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I knew what the original poster was referring to as I have Lily Chin's crocheted toolbox DVD, also gotten at a reduced price. To answer the original question, after reviewing the DVD I feel that she goes too fast in some instances. I do not recommend the crochet DVD. I haven't heard of the knitting one.
Disgo: Thanks for the info.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wondering if the original question was an attempt at advertising DVD in question. Appears to have back fired. IMHO


I'm not sure how it all happened. I didn't think a simple question as to what it is was that earth shattering? Really?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

disgo said:


> Dear Ms Pzoe,
> 
> I do so enjoy Ms Chins company that I have had her attend many of my KP candlelight suppers and some afternoon instructional teas with light refreshments to give her insights on the finest quality of knitting there is. I so like those that are trying to keep up the standards that others lack like maintaining their yarns and yards. What is this world coming to when they put their slim line phones with automatic redial and selfie screen savers in their pockets instead of on the appropriate phone stand or niche. So gauche don't you think?
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't get the memo either. They must have misplaced their Naughty or Nice list.



WindingRoad said:


> When did someone or the proverbial "they" change DVD's to toolbox(es). I hate when "they" don't send me an e-mail notifying me of such changes. GEEEEZ, don't "they" know I'm important?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Personally I love it. I do think it should be moved to the Snobby thread.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!!



disgo said:


> Dear Ms Pzoe,
> 
> I do so enjoy Ms Chins company that I have had her attend many of my KP candlelight suppers and some afternoon instructional teas with light refreshments to give her insights on the finest quality of knitting there is. I so like those that are trying to keep up the standards that others lack like maintaining their yarns and yards. What is this world coming to when they put their slim line phones with automatic redial and selfie screen savers in their pockets instead of on the appropriate phone stand or niche. So gauche don't you think?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Children, children, children - those elves are still around, just hiding behind the shelf for a bit


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ollie said:


> Children, children, children - those elves are still around, just hiding behind the shelf for a bit


And why would I be concerned about that? Atheist here.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

And so,,,,,,,we start the new year just like the prior years.......Come on people, what's with all the Bit___ing? Is this your primary means of entertainment that you have to make big deals out of simple things? Were suppose to be here on KP to learn and share.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Personally I love it. I do think it should be moved to the Snobby thread.


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
In full disclosure I deleted what I had planned on posting there      since I haven't a snobbish bone in my fine porcelain skinned knitting hands which Her Majesty noted when honoring me with my Damehood (free pattern on Raverly--whoopee!!!). DameD to my nearest and closest friends.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is the Youtube video. For someone learning to crochet I think it's pretty good video.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maleknitter said:


> And so,,,,,,,we start the new year just like the prior years.......Come on people, what's with all the Bit___ing? Is this your primary means of entertainment that you have to make big deals out of simple things? Were suppose to be here on KP to learn and share.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


And you just had to comment. Ironic.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I looked up the link and according to the description I have much of that info free from craftsy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

engteacher said:


> I looked up the link and according to the description I have much of that info free from craftsy.


Or You Tube. for free. More money to buy yarn.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

no idea what it is


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

ME THINKS A FEW PEOPLE ARE STILL FEELING THE EFFECTS OF NEW YEARS EVE!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> ME THINKS A FEW PEOPLE ARE STILL FEELING THE EFFECTS OF NEW YEARS EVE!


Yeah the OP. For starters.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> ME THINKS A FEW PEOPLE ARE STILL FEELING THE EFFECTS OF NEW YEARS EVE!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Must of have been the glass of huckleberry lemonade I drank as I do not consume fermented or other "happy" substances. The huckleberries and lemons were guaranteed organic :wink:


----------



## CathyDB (Nov 13, 2012)

Leanna2 said:


> If Pzoe was a new member, I would think most of these responses would cause her to not come back. My mother is 80 years young, but not very computer savvy. She wouldn't have the foggiest notion of how to post a link, but she lives in a rural area & her computer helps her to stay connected with people. She gets on Facebook and commits the funniest blunders, God love her. So, I would say, if you can't be helpful, just stay out of the conversation. Personally, I don't care to scroll through pages of useless responses to topics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: There always seems to be people on here ready to attack. Always seems to be the same ones too. Guess that's their joy in life. Good for your mother. Staying connected is so important as we get older. And I think the OP titled her post correctly. She wanted an opinion on something. If you had an opinion, you'd know immediately what she was talking about. If you didn't know, your opinion wasn't necessary.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CathyDB said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: There always seems to be people on here ready to attack. Always seems to be the same ones too. Guess that's their joy in life. Good for your mother. Staying connected is so important as we get older. And I think the OP titled her post correctly. She wanted an opinion on something. If you had an opinion, you'd know immediately what she was talking about. If you didn't know, your opinion wasn't necessary.


So you're saying if I don't know what something is I shouldn't bother to find out?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CathyDB said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: There always seems to be people on here ready to attack. Always seems to be the same ones too. Guess that's their joy in life. Good for your mother. Staying connected is so important as we get older. And I think the OP titled her post correctly. She wanted an opinion on something. If you had an opinion, you'd know immediately what she was talking about. If you didn't know, your opinion wasn't necessary.


Asking a simple question is not an attack. Why do you think it is?


----------



## CathyDB (Nov 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Asking a simple question is not an attack. Why do you think it is?


So you asked a simple question did you? Hmmm..here's a few of your simple questions:

"well in the interest of getting an answer one would think you would be a little more forthcoming. Why should we do your homework?

Galaxy I think your being a tad bit rude. I don't see people flocking to this thread. Maybe because the OP was lazy?
So from now on we shouldn't put any information into our posts? Just ask random questions and hope others look for the answer for us. You're the only one who's given and opinion and I find that hard to believe with this crowd. I think many felt/feel the same way. WTF are they talking about?

Well if it was so easy why couldn't the OP have put a link in for us. Too lazy?"

Calling the OP lazy is definitely attacking someone. But then you know that. This is what you do.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CathyDB said:


> So you asked a simple question did you? Hmmm..here's a few of your simple questions:
> 
> "well in the interest of getting an answer one would think you would be a little more forthcoming. Why should we do your homework?
> 
> ...


You need to go back and read from the beginning and not take things out of context. Several of those replies were in direct answer to other who attacked me. Read. I am talking about my initial question and the responses I received for that post. Even the OP jumped on me. But I see you've conveniently left that one out. Why?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I think I need more information to form an opinion.


Here's my initial post. Is that an attack?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Jeeze, if you're not familiar with it you really wouldn't have an opinion link or not. So, no problem eh?


Here's the response from the OP. And you call this nice I suppose.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> So you are dis-interested and lazy. So why did you respond at all? :XD:


Here's the first response about being lazy. And that's why I used the term for the OP as it could pertain.


----------



## CathyDB (Nov 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's the response from the OP. And you call this nice I suppose.


Might not have been answered the way you liked. But I don't see the OP getting personal and insulting you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CathyDB said:


> Might not have been answered the way you liked. But I don't see the OP getting personal and insulting you.


So why do you see me in a different light. Jeeeez.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The question was what do you think of the Tool Box, asking for opinions.

The lazy comment came from someone saying they couldn't be bothered looking it up, and were waiting for someone else to post the link for them. 

Opinions were given, and because someone said they didn't like it or the designer is a very acceptable answer. 

If you don't read the whole thread, and just jump in at the tail end and then jump to conclusions, you won't understand the posts.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> The question was what do you think of the Tool Box, asking for opinions.
> 
> The lazy comment came from someone saying they couldn't be bothered looking it up, and were waiting for someone else to post the link for them.
> 
> ...


Thank you chikkee for a concise accurate description.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Does this help or has a link already been posted? I can't bear to read any more grouchy responses|
http://www.interweavestore.com/lily-chins-techniques-and-tricks-for-savvy-knitters-download-in-hd


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's the first response about being lazy. And that's why I used the term for the OP as it could pertain.


Yup, and I do not regret saying it.
I was only putting the word to it that the poster was describing herself as being any way..... ;-) 


GrumpyGramma said:


> Is it something like Pandora's box? lol
> 
> I guess I could Google but if I wait someone else will do it for me.





galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.





GrumpyGramma said:


> Yeah. If it's that great and responses important then why didn't the OP include a link?
> 
> I don't care to run it down. Now, if someone were to post a link I might rustle up enough interest to click it. Maybe. :XD:





galaxycraft said:


> So you are dis-interested and lazy. So why did you respond at all? :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Nor do I. I still say the word toolbox is misleading. If someone is too lazy to google and the OP doesn't give a good description of what they area asking they are both lazy. 

Two wrongs never make a right but three lefts do.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You all can continue to hash it out.
My opinion again ....
It is not worth the money as the same information is available for free elsewhere. You are paying for the "name".
And calling it a "toolbox" --- take it up with Lily Chin --- as SHE is the one who named it so, not us. She is quirky that way.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

yasmine said:


> However I did NOT enjoy her teaching method. *I am not sure of it was her tone of voice *or the way that the video is laid out. My over all impression was she was talking down to me and I didn't like that.


I've taken classes from her @ Sts Midwestthat's her 'very different' way of speaking in person, too. She does sound mono-tonal; like reading dispassionately from a boring script. The info given was mostly for those less experienced. They also seemed to be the LC 'take' on techniques that all experienced knitters do; many times already seen from others of her knitting level. They were good tips for the most part but were probably already experienced by those more advanced, in their own knitting past
Bobbie R


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> You all can hash it out now.
> My opinion again ....
> It is not worth the money as the same information is available for free elsewhere. You are paying for the "name".
> And calling it a "toolbox" --- take it up with Lily Chin --- as SHE is the one who named it so, not us. She is quirky that way.


So some of us needed translation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> The question was what do you think of the Tool Box, asking for opinions.
> 
> The lazy comment came from someone saying they couldn't be bothered looking it up, and were waiting for someone else to post the link for them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

damemary said:


> I do so enjoy Ms Chins company that I have had her attend many of my KP candlelight suppers


 LOL - thx for the 70s/80s references!!
Edited: lol Just got this in the 'Do One Nice Thing' online N/L:
_"Before you criticize a man, walk a mile in his shoes. That way, when you do criticize him, you'll be a mile away and have his shoes."- Steve Martin_


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

I agree with Sharon. Let's play nice. It's a New Year.


----------



## boniellen (Sep 17, 2012)

unnecessary attitude


----------



## boniellen (Sep 17, 2012)

where the heck is this tool box?


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


I don't see any link and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Again, the link was posted but the complete thread has not been read before jumping in with the question


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> well in the interest of getting an answer one would think you would be a little more forthcoming. Why should we do your homework?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Have no Idea what you are talking about???


----------



## Knittails (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow, everyone sounds a little cranky today, not what I expect from knitter, knitters are usually happy & sharing.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Really, people??!! Is this the way you want to start the new year?? My goodness.....let's pass out some happy pills, and get on with some fun knitting!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

limberlostgirl said:


> Really, people??!! Is this the way you want to start the new year?? My goodness.....let's pass out some happy pills, and get on with some fun knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

pzoe said:


> Jeeze, if you're not familiar with it you really wouldn't have an opinion link or not. So, no problem eh?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> How would I know it's a DVD. You mention a tool box. Since when is a DVD a tool box? Don't get pissy with me because I wanted to answer your post and had a question about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!! Amen


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

diamondbelle said:


> There's a preview of it on Youtube.


I was curious, so I viewed this preview. The hints and tricks were presented way too fast for me to take them in. If the entire Toolbox is like the preview, I would get lost very quickly and go away not having learned anything. I'm the kind of student who needs time to do the "trick" and practice it a few times.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Bravo Disgo! I could instanly see and hear Hiacinth, with Richard rolling his eyes in the background.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Let us have peace!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.


I've always appreciated your postings of multitudinous links, galaxycraft, but I hear exactly what you are saying. We have always had a good number of forum members who do take advantage of other members to do even their simple research for them rather than learn how to "do it yourself" (DIY). I've always been curious about why that is since it's really quicker to DIY; less typing, fewer button clicks, etc. I grew up doing everyone else's chores plus my own. I had a career that paid very well so I spent another few decades having to do my own and others' work. Now I'm retired. Period. Cheers to you ;~).


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.


I'm all for encouraging people to do their own searches. I think a little help for those who don't know how or where to search is always in order, even if it includes posting links, because many "newbies" have no idea how to do so. 
It's amazing how many people don't realize that the purpose of a search engine is to search. 
When someone takes advantage of your knowing how/where and willingness to search, I am less than thrilled, but this was a request for opinions from fellow crafters. I don't think that unkind comments are in order. There are all too many people misinterpreting questions and offering rude comments that have resulted in people leaving the forum. Not good!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you SAMkewel for the understanding and support.
When I have read more than one individual (other than here) state publicly -- 
wait a while and galaxy will give you all the links; wait for galaxy, she will know the answer.
So anyone reading that post wouldn't respond (appeared that way) whether they had links or not. 
I let that topic go and did not respond, but did watch it ... 
it took a while for folks to realize I wasn't showing up to their party.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I've always appreciated your postings of multitudinous links, galaxycraft, but I hear exactly what you are saying. We have always had a good number of forum members who do take advantage of other members to do even their simple research for them rather than learn how to "do it yourself" (DIY). I've always been curious about why that is since it's really quicker to DIY; less typing, fewer button clicks, etc. I grew up doing everyone else's chores plus my own. I had a career that paid very well so I spent another few decades having to do my own and others' work. Now I'm retired. Period. Cheers to you ;~).


Yes, if people have access to KP, they're on a device that gives them access to Google. There are perfectly legitimate instances to post questions here, but when the questions are so ridiculously easy to answer via Google, why expect others here to do it? My other gripe is when posters with just a little knowledge become a little arrogant and THINK they know the answer and post wrong information. Let someone who really knows what they're talking about and enjoys teaching others give answers.
This was a break from taking our tree down, a task I hate to do. Back to it!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cheron16 said:


> Winding road You have attitude


It's the same with WindingRoad as with Lily Chin's Knitters Toolbox--love it or leave it :~). Neither of them have any desire whatsoever to change themselves; come to think of it, neither do I.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

maleknitter said:


> And so,,,,,,,we start the new year just like the prior years.......Come on people, what's with all the Bit___ing? Is this your primary means of entertainment that you have to make big deals out of simple things? Were suppose to be here on KP to learn and share.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


You can say what you will, but people will remain people no matter where they are or what they're doing. I don't recall seeing in the rules of the forum that we're supposed to be on KP to learn and share only; I think that's why we have General Chit-Chat. This is not meant as an attack/counter-attack, just as a reality check. Being idealistic isn't a bad thing except in that it sets you up for a lot of disappointment. If we're honest, we all have similar thoughts; it's just that some of us no longer have the energy to maintain our internal censors. Happy New Year to you; I hope your happiness isn't dependent upon the behavior of others because that's really a rocky road. Sad but true. Hang in there.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> ME THINKS A FEW PEOPLE ARE STILL FEELING THE EFFECTS OF NEW YEARS EVE!


Post-holiday depression? I didn't imbibe or do much else on New Years Eve.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CathyDB said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: There always seems to be people on here ready to attack. Always seems to be the same ones too. Guess that's their joy in life. Good for your mother. Staying connected is so important as we get older. And I think the OP titled her post correctly. She wanted an opinion on something. If you had an opinion, you'd know immediately what she was talking about. If you didn't know, your opinion wasn't necessary.


You might want to consider that a person's honest opinion is not an attack, especially when opinions have been asked for. Disagreeing with others is not an attack, either.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rkr said:


> LOL - thx for the 70s/80s references!!
> Edited: lol Just got this in the 'Do One Nice Thing' online N/L:
> _"Before you criticize a man, walk a mile in his shoes. That way, when you do criticize him, you'll be a mile away and have his shoes."- Steve Martin_


Love it!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knittails said:


> Wow, everyone sounds a little cranky today, not what I expect from knitter, knitters are usually happy & sharing.


You didn't know my grandma or the next-door lady when I was growing up, I can tell. And they were both marvelous knitters!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> You might want to consider that a person's honest opinion is not an attack, especially when opinions have been asked for. Disagreeing with others is not an attack, either.


 :thumbup: :
Thank you for that! I am finding too many won't accept another opinion. It's their way or the highway. No one is perfect.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank you SAMkewel for the understanding and support.
> When I have read more than one individual (other than here) state publicly --
> wait a while and galaxy will give you all the links; wait for galaxy, she will know the answer.
> So anyone reading that post wouldn't respond (appeared that way) whether they had links or not.
> ...


You're more than welcome. You've been way more helpful than most. Sadly, some begin to think they're entitled to that upon demand--not so! Perhaps if they'd like to place you on salary plus commission?


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

GrumpyGramma, many of us do not post direct links to information. Malware and viruses are easy to download unless one's computer has more firewalls and protections than Fort Knox.

All computer gurus [my son the so-called computer genius] tell us the same thing, never click on the site directly but write the address down and type it in.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> :thumbup: :
> Thank you for that! I am finding too many won't accept another opinion. It's their way or the highway. No one is perfect.


You're welcome, chickkie. Acceptance of the foibles of ourselves AND others is the key to getting along, not demanding that all conform to the same rules as one person sets forth. I continue to be amazed by folks who make believe everyone is sweetness and light at all times. Perhaps they don't pay attention?

EDIT: My mother was schizophrenic, does that explain my attitude ;~D? She really didn't live in the real world, but she was far from all sweetness and light, too. She died without ever becoming able to get real.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I sincerely hope there are no New Comers of KP on here reading these nasty posts. If I were new I certainly would shake my head and walk away now despite the good information in a kindly manner from most of the KP members. It is ALWAYS the same people that post nasty comments and get everyone agitated. Does it make the nasty people feel better about themselves to be nasty to others, do they feel superior? If you are not interested in a topic that is posted just don't follow it. I hope your lives get better so that you don't have to be so nasty to others.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I sincerely hope there are no New Comers of KP on here reading these nasty posts. If I were new I certainly would shake my head and walk away now despite the good information in a kindly manner from most of the KP members. It is ALWAYS the same people that post nasty comments and get everyone agitated. Does it make the nasty people feel better about themselves to be nasty to others, do they feel superior? If you are not interested in a topic that is posted just don't follow it. I hope your lives get better so that you don't have to be so nasty to others.


Are you aware that you sound terribly judgmental? I run into imperfect people on a daily basis and have never clobbered them nor been clobbered by them. I thought that was reality. What is it like in your location that you find people not always agreeing and being imperfect so unusual?

EDIT: I just noticed that you're from Ohio. Try having Michigan license plates on the Ohio Turnpike on your way to Cleveland Clinic. I KNOW what it's like in your state, three times over. Really, really nasty.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I sincerely hope there are no New Comers of KP on here reading these nasty posts. If I were new I certainly would shake my head and walk away now despite the good information in a kindly manner from most of the KP members. It is ALWAYS the same people that post nasty comments and get everyone agitated. Does it make the nasty people feel better about themselves to be nasty to others, do they feel superior? If you are not interested in a topic that is posted just don't follow it. I hope your lives get better so that you don't have to be so nasty to others.


and did it make you feel better to post this nastygram? Maybe the rules should be changed so that only a few can have an opinion and post them. Nasty is in the eye of the beholder. Did you think that you were posting a friendly message? I guess you did. Maybe others didn't think they were posting anything but a friendly message either. It is all in what you read into it. The people who help the most on here don't seem to get the recognition they deserve and if they dare not agree with someone, then they are called names and put down.


----------



## boniellen (Sep 17, 2012)

bravo


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

ABOUT THE TOOLBOX:

I think if you are a new knitter or are struggling with knitting this might well be a good investment (whether you like her or not) but I've been knitting for 44 years. There might be a few things I haven't picked up over the years but not enough things to pay $35-40.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

I have no idea about "tool boxes"..(I keep my bits and pieces in a pencil case as well)...but I sure have enjoyed this discussion


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

alfief said:


> I have no idea about "tool boxes"..(I keep my bits and pieces in a pencil case as well)...but I sure have enjoyed this discussion


How wonderful to see that someone besides me enjoyed it! Sometimes I think those of us in the USA are still a bit puritanical and have very rigid "rules."


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

eikeat said:


> Bravo Disgo! I could instanly see and hear Hiacinth, with Richard rolling his eyes in the background.


Most dearest and sweetest eikeat,

Thank you so much from the bottom of my most unsnobish heart for recognizing my exquisite watermarked stationary with my fine penmanship to keep up ones appearance. My sweet son, Sheridan, always says when he calls how much he enjoys my posts with a small amount of money included for he and his friend, Tarquin, to use to purchase the finest quality silk embroidery floss they require for their latest project. And here I thought no one in the neighborhood had taken notice.

I will for sure place you on my list of potential attendees for an upcoming, executive-type, candlelight supper with appropriate demonstrations of the fine art of whipping ones needles done between the main entrée and finest puff pastry I found for dessert. Richard will model of course at that time, as instructed, the finely made jumper I created with the Twigg Method. Why I am always reminding him we should never move since people depend on us to show such refinement.

Most Sincerely Yours with the Best of 2015 to come,
Dame HyacinthD, Keeper of the Royal Toolbox.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> I sincerely hope there are no New Comers of KP on here reading these nasty posts. If I were new I certainly would shake my head and walk away now despite the good information in a kindly manner from most of the KP members. It is ALWAYS the same people that post nasty comments and get everyone agitated. Does it make the nasty people feel better about themselves to be nasty to others, do they feel superior? If you are not interested in a topic that is posted just don't follow it. I hope your lives get better so that you don't have to be so nasty to others.


Interesting concept you have there. Actually, I was interested that's why I asked for more information. I wonder, did you respond to the OP yet? Because just like you I've no plans to go through all the posts here to get the true flavor or what is really going on. Why should I when I have you to make a synopsis for me.

I suppose if I'd said I have a $1 tool box from the dollar store and was not interested in another; I would have been laughed at by the OP. As my ex-husband was a mechanic I'm somewhat familiar with tool boxes. His never really spoke to me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> GrumpyGramma, many of us do not post direct links to information. Malware and viruses are easy to download unless one's computer has more firewalls and protections than Fort Knox.
> 
> All computer gurus [my son the so-called computer genius] tell us the same thing, never click on the site directly but write the address down and type it in.


So we should get the virus' on our own. Tell me did you know that the toolbox referred to by the OP is indeed a DVD?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> Most dearest and sweetest eikeat,
> 
> Thank you so much from the bottom of my most unsnobish heart for recognizing my exquisite watermarked stationary with my fine penmanship to keep up ones appearance. My sweet son, Sheridan, always says when he calls how much he enjoys my posts with a small amount of money included for he and his friend, Tarquin, to use to purchase the finest quality silk embroidery floss they require for their latest project. And here I thought no one in the neighborhood had taken notice.
> 
> ...


And how much did you pay for that? LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I've always appreciated your postings of multitudinous links, galaxycraft, but I hear exactly what you are saying. We have always had a good number of forum members who do take advantage of other members to do even their simple research for them rather than learn how to "do it yourself" (DIY). I've always been curious about why that is since it's really quicker to DIY; less typing, fewer button clicks, etc. I grew up doing everyone else's chores plus my own. I had a career that paid very well so I spent another few decades having to do my own and others' work. Now I'm retired. Period. Cheers to you ;~).


At the risk of ......whatever. I believe Galaxy likes doing research. That was always my forté in college. Research until I was cross eyed. Try to hire someone to digest all the BS and write the paper LOL As with most things they can get old. I loved to cook for my family but doing it day after day without so much as a finger being lifted did get tiresome.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> It's the same with WindingRoad as with Lily Chin's Knitters Toolbox--love it or leave it :~). Neither of them have any desire whatsoever to change themselves; come to think of it, neither do I.....


Some people would complain even if you hung them with a new rope. My NN is prominently displayed on ever post I make.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I never trifle with such matters--I just let Richard do those things. Money is extremely dirty you know with all those sorts handling it like my belated BIL, Onslow (God rest his soul).


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I sincerely hope there are no New Comers of KP on here reading these nasty posts. If I were new I certainly would shake my head and walk away now despite the good information in a kindly manner from most of the KP members. It is ALWAYS the same people that post nasty comments and get everyone agitated. Does it make the nasty people feel better about themselves to be nasty to others, do they feel superior? If you are not interested in a topic that is posted just don't follow it. I hope your lives get better so that you don't have to be so nasty to others.


I agree and was stunned by the arrogant, rude and nasty comments and why? I asked a simple question and was called lazy and had a crack made about my "avatar???" I have also read nasty and unkind comments this is the first I've been the recipient. There are so many helpful individuals following kp and I continue to be very grateful. I have heard many others refer to the fact that it is always the same people posting the unsavory and unkind comments. I can only conclude that they've burned through people in their lives and this anomyous format allows them to unleash their venom. I'll respond to no more of these posts; only those who share my read of these comments or "got it" that the question was directed to those who were familiar with the work and were in a position to offer an opinion. Thank yhttp://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/speed-knitting-tips/ou for your post.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> How wonderful to see that someone besides me enjoyed it! Sometimes I think those of us in the USA are still a bit puritanical and have very rigid "rules."


Ya think? Some days I just get tired of people behaving as though they are entitled to behave as spoiled brats. Seriously, I was somewhat interested in the toolbox post but if the OP wanted opinions ONLY from people familiar with it, why not say so? I thought it might be a box containing all kinds of knitting accessories.

When I act like a spoiled brat and someone calls me on, good for them. My reality check can bounce just as quickly as anybody's.

I didn't mean to set the forum afire when I mentioned (opened?) Pandora's box, but this has been interesting. :thumbup:



Becca said:


> GrumpyGramma, many of us do not post direct links to information. Malware and viruses are easy to download unless one's computer has more firewalls and protections than Fort Knox.
> 
> All computer gurus (my son the so-called computer genius) tell us the same thing, never click on the site directly but write the address down and type it in.


My computer, my problem; I chose to have one that isn't subject to most viruses and other malware. If I still were willing to use Windows I would make sure I had good AV and run virus and malware scans religiously - those were the days - and be more vigilant about what my firewall allows. I will click on links or not as I choose, I can type them out myself if I want, and should I care to I will post links, clickable or otherwise. If others don't trust links I post they can take whatever precautions they feel they need. No system is invulnerable but in over 12 years I've not had to worry much about safe surfing. BTW an ad blocker and tracker blocker are also important protections and I do use those.

My son-in-law got me away from Windows. He cares enough about me to make sure I'm as safe as possible online. It's nice having someone care that much. At their house if it's MS it does not go online.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I agree and was stunned by the arrogant, rude and nasty comments and why? I asked a simple question and was called lazy and had a crack made about my "avatar???" I have also read nasty and unkind comments this is the first I've been the recipient. There are so many helpful individuals following kp and I continue to be very grateful. I have heard many others refer to the fact that it is always the same people posting the unsavory and unkind comments. I can only conclude that they've burned through people in their lives and this anomyous format allows them to unleash their venom. I'll respond to no more of these posts; only those who share my read of these comments or "got it" that the question was directed to those who were familiar with the work and were in a position to offer an opinion. Thank you for your post.


Oops this unrelated link somehow got pasted. Lol!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> I agree and was stunned by the arrogant, rude and nasty comments and why? I asked a simple question and was called lazy and had a crack made about my "avatar???" I have also read nasty and unkind comments this is the first I've been the recipient. There are so many helpful individuals following kp and I continue to be very grateful. I have heard many others refer to the fact that it is always the same people posting the unsavory and unkind comments. I can only conclude that they've burned through people in their lives and this anomyous format allows them to unleash their venom. I'll respond to no more of these posts; only those who share my read of these comments or "got it" that the question was directed to those who were familiar with the work and were in a position to offer an opinion. Thank yhttp://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/speed-knitting-tips/ou for your post.


I asked for more information how is that rude or an attack? Why not just give more information? It would probably have taken up less bandwidth. It's kinda too late for you to blame others for your lack of plain courtesy.

Are you saying we can only respond to your posts if we understand them? That makes no more sense than your title here.

If you were familiar with me you would have noticed that I was going after Galaxy for her comment about GG being lazy. I guess you are not familiar with sarcasm. What I said was Galaxy shouldn't call GG lazy when in fact the OP was lazy by not making herself understood either.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Are you aware that you sound terribly judgmental? I run into imperfect people on a daily basis and have never clobbered them nor been clobbered by them. I thought that was reality. What is it like in your location that you find people not always agreeing and being imperfect so unusual?
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that you're from Ohio. Try having Michigan license plates on the Ohio Turnpike on your way to Cleveland Clinic. I KNOW what it's like in your state, three times over. Really, really nasty.


 :XD: I hope you have excellent insurance. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> My computer, my problem; I chose to have one that isn't subject to most viruses and other malware. If I still were willing to use Windows I would make sure I had good AV and run virus and malware scans religiously - those were the days - and be more vigilant about what my firewall allows. I will click on links or not as I choose, I can type them out myself if I want, and should I care to I will post links, clickable or otherwise. If others don't trust links I post they can take whatever precautions they feel they need. No system is invulnerable but in over 12 years I've not had to worry much about safe surfing. BTW an ad blocker and tracker blocker are also important protections and I do use those.
> 
> My son-in-law got me away from Windows. He cares enough about me to make sure I'm as safe as possible online. It's nice having someone care that much. At their house if it's MS it does not go online.


I'm with you here.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Unfortunately you have taken every post as though it was directed at you and as though it was a nasty one. There were others posting here and you were not called lazy and the was no crack made about YOUR avatar. It is too bad that you personalized it all.



pzoe said:


> I agree and was stunned by the arrogant, rude and nasty comments and why? I asked a simple question and was called lazy and had a crack made about my "avatar???" I have also read nasty and unkind comments this is the first I've been the recipient. There are so many helpful individuals following kp and I continue to be very grateful. I have heard many others refer to the fact that it is always the same people posting the unsavory and unkind comments. I can only conclude that they've burned through people in their lives and this anomyous format allows them to unleash their venom. I'll respond to no more of these posts; only those who share my read of these comments or "got it" that the question was directed to those who were familiar with the work and were in a position to offer an opinion. Thank yhttp://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/speed-knitting-tips/ou for your post.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

disgo said:


> Most dearest and sweetest eikeat,
> 
> Thank you so much from the bottom of my most unsnobish heart for recognizing my exquisite watermarked stationary with my fine penmanship to keep up ones appearance. My sweet son, Sheridan, always says when he calls how much he enjoys my posts with a small amount of money included for he and his friend, Tarquin, to use to purchase the finest quality silk embroidery floss they require for their latest project. And here I thought no one in the neighborhood had taken notice.
> 
> ...


How are your sisters and brother-in-law doing?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

lindajaro said:


> I got it on sale from the Interweave site quite a while ago. Paid around $10 for it. At that price, it was worth the investment. A few good tips, but not worth the $30 to $40 some people mentioned.


Thanks I appreciate your feedback. I was also put off by the price. As a beginner I thought it might be of value to me.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I asked for more information how is that rude or an attack? Why not just give more information? It would probably have taken up less bandwidth. It's kinda too late for you to blame others for your lack of plain courtesy.
> 
> Are you saying we can only respond to your posts if we understand them? That makes no more sense than your title here.
> 
> If you were familiar with me you would have noticed that I was going after Galaxy for her comment about GG being lazy. I guess you are not familiar with sarcasm. What I said was Galaxy shouldn't call GG lazy when in fact the OP was lazy by not making herself understood either.


I was so offended...it took me forever to recover...thank you so much for coming to my defense.

I was too lazy to bother. My opinion I formed earlier stands: Love to leave it. Why choose when I can have both?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Leanna2 said:


> If Pzoe was a new member, I would think most of these responses would cause her to not come back. My mother is 80 years young, but not very computer savvy. She wouldn't have the foggiest notion of how to post a link, but she lives in a rural area & her computer helps her to stay connected with people. She gets on Facebook and commits the funniest blunders, God love her. So, I would say, if you can't be helpful, just stay out of the conversation. Personally, I don't care to scroll through pages of useless responses to topics.


God bless your Mom. Honestly when the nasty responses began I began to think, "why do I bother?" Then I began to think about all the wonderful, generous information that's been shared not only with me but also others who've asked questions. There are sad and angry people everywhere, thankfully they are in a minority!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I was so offended...it took me forever to recover...thank you so much for coming to my defense.
> 
> I was too lazy to bother. My opinion I formed earlier stands: Love to leave it. Why choose when I can have both?


To me asking a question shows interest and validates the OP that their question is a good one albeit needing a bit more clarification. If I had said I don't need another "toolbox" that would have been arrogant on my part when indeed I didn't know the thingy wasn't a toolbox at all.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> God bless your Mom. Honestly when the nasty responses began I began to think, "why do I bother?" Then I began to think about all the wonderful, generous information that's been shared not only with me but also others who've asked questions. There are sad and angry people everywhere, thankfully they are in a minority!


You are so wrong. If someone puts up a question about a technique and I don't understand it I will ask a question instead of going off into left field. Why should I rely on Google all the time when I could get the information directly from the OP? I think it's a compliment that I even bothered to ask about this as I've said before I buy my toolboxes from the dollar store.

I know I mention Google often but that is when people ask for directions to a technique or are looking for a pattern. This to me was a different situation.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

gclemens said:


> ABOUT THE TOOLBOX:
> 
> I think if you are a new knitter or are struggling with knitting this might well be a good investment (whether you like her or not) but I've been knitting for 44 years. There might be a few things I haven't picked up over the years but not enough things to pay $35-40.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> I was curious, so I viewed this preview. The hints and tricks were presented way too fast for me to take them in. If the entire Toolbox is like the preview, I would get lost very quickly and go away not having learned anything. I'm the kind of student who needs time to do the "trick" and practice it a few times.


I watched this and thought there were some good hints. The idea of having the information on a DVD I could watch over and over would be helpful. It does take me a lot of practice with new knitting skills. Thanks for your post.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> I have it and have viewed it in its entirety. I think that it is a good tool for new knitters. More experienced knitters will not find it as useful.


Thanks. I haven't been reading newer posts and am just now doing that. I think our local library is joint to order it. I'll look forward to viewing it.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

yasmine said:


> I've taken a few on-line classes and have bought this particular class when it was 10.00. She has a lot of good tips and tricks one of the ones I most often use is a crochet cast on to use as a provisional cast on.
> 
> However I did NOT enjoy her teaching method. I am not sure of it was her tone of voice or the way that the video is laid out. My over all impression was she was talking down to me and I didn't like that.
> 
> It's worth it if you catch it on sale but I wouldn't pay $40. That's just my opinion. So I hope that helps!


It is very helpful. Thank you. It seems that Lily rubs many the wrong way.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> To me asking a question shows interest and validates the OP that their question is a good one albeit needing a bit more clarification. If I had said I don't need another "toolbox" that would have been arrogant on my part when indeed I didn't know the thingy wasn't a toolbox at all.


I too thought a real box was involved. I really was interested enough to want to know more. My Pandora's box comment was facetious. Facetious is nasty, I guess. Maybe I'll change my user name to NastyOldGramma and for my sig, "Truth in advertising!"


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I knew what the original poster was referring to as I have Lily Chin's crocheted toolbox DVD, also gotten at a reduced price. To answer the original question, after reviewing the DVD I feel that she goes too fast in some instances. I do not recommend the crochet DVD. I haven't heard of the knitting one.
> Disgo: Thanks for the info.


I appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I too thought a real box was involved. I really was interested enough to want to know more. My Pandora's box comment was facetious. Facetious is nasty, I guess. Maybe I'll change my user name to NastyOldGramma and for my sig, "Truth in advertising!"


I see we are being shunned. How rude or second gradish. Take your pick. I just can't believe how out of hand this has gotten. I don't believe even you or I could have predicted it. I was being facetious also when GC said you were lazy. I've never thought 2 wrongs make a right. Now three lefts do make a right. Think about it.

What's even more funny is people here tell me they've heard about my horrible reputation and yet I guess they just have to experience for themselves. I don't go into the adult video store. I've heard about them.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Well kp'ers I think I've thanked those with helpful feedback and have spent far too much time on this. Happy New Year!

Signing off . . .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Well kp'ers I think I've thanked those with helpful feedback and have spent far too much time on this. Happy New Year!
> 
> Signing off . . .


Buh bye.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

This question, regardless of wording, has certainly stimulated a wealth of responses...11 pages and counting. Fortunately (especially for newcomers to KP) this response pattern of pickiness and personal attack is not the norm for this forum.
I have learned a lot from this group even as an experienced knitter. Hope my responses to other questions have been helpful. There are certain responders I always look for due to my experience with their responses.

Disgo your response was very clever and entertaining in the midst of today's unrest...was a welcome relief actually. However only those familiar with "Keeping up Appearances " will appreciate how wonderful your responses have been.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm not interested in the box. The conversation interests me. Besides, I banged my knee on something and needed a distraction. :lol: This worked.


 :lol:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Why I do not post links like I use to.


Agree


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

eikeat said:


> This question, regardless of wording, has certainly stimulated a wealth of responses...11 pages and counting. Fortunately (especially for newcomers to KP) this response pattern of pickiness and personal attack is not the norm for this forum.
> I have learned a lot from this group even as an experienced knitter. Hope my responses to other questions have been helpful. There are certain responders I always look for due to my experience with their responses.
> 
> Disgo your response was very clever and entertaining in the midst of today's unrest...was a welcome relief actually. However only those familiar with "Keeping up Appearances " will appreciate how wonderful your responses have been.


Asking for clarification of Disgo's responses would undoubtedly be offensive. tsk tsk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeping_Up_Appearances


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

too much gets read into things. the OP was very wrong in what she said had been said to her. Then brands everyone with the nasty brush.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I see we are being shunned. How rude or second gradish. Take your pick. I just can't believe how out of hand this has gotten. I don't believe even you or I could have predicted it. I was being facetious also when GC said you were lazy. I've never thought 2 wrongs make a right. Now three lefts do make a right. Think about it.
> 
> What's even more funny is people here tell me they've heard about my horrible reputation and yet I guess they just have to experience for themselves. I don't go into the adult video store. I've heard about them.


Shunned? Us? Click at your own risk.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> too much gets read into things. the OP was very wrong in what she said had been said to her. Then brands everyone with the nasty brush.


Ah Chickkee it ain't worth it. The last few posts she made speaks volumes. I've known for years that sometimes you just have to sit back and watch someone dig their holes.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

GrumpyGramma,
Thanks for the Wikipedia link re "Keeping Up Appearances". I read it with great interest. Hiacinth really is not malicious, but just can't help herself. I try to imagine what she was like when she and Richard were newly married.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Shunned? Us? Click at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pzoe said:


> ... There are sad and angry people everywhere, thankfully they are in a minority!


No, I do not believe they are a minority. I believe a minority of them unleash their feelings upon others. I also believe some people choose to believe they are under personal attack when it just ain't so. We all have different ways of processing/expressing personal pain. Sometimes our expressions just hit others the wrong way. That is all to easy to do online, where tone of voice and body-language are absent.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have more pencil cases now than I ever did in all my years of schooling, and few of them actually have writing implements in them.
> 
> I missed this topic earlier, but have enjoyed reading it immensely.
> 
> ...


Wait that's how I taught my friends to cast on Turkish style for 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. OMG. Do ya still like me?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have more pencil cases now than I ever did in all my years of schooling, and few of them actually have writing implements in them.
> 
> I missed this topic earlier, but have enjoyed reading it immensely.
> 
> ...


What I've seen of Ms. Chin hasn't impressed me much. I'm really going to give others cause to hate me and say I can't stand animal stories when I want to know how to knit something. Maybe it's because I didn't go to kindergarten.

I'm glad we weren't so nasty we offended your delicate sensibilities. ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I do not believe they are a minority. I believe a minority of them unleash their feelings upon others. I also believe some people choose to believe they are under personal attack when it just ain't so. We all have different ways of processing/expressing personal pain. Sometimes our expressions just hit others the wrong way. That is all to easy to do online, where tone of voice and body-language are absent.


As I've stated many times it a proven fact that we get about 7% of a face to face conversation. And so many expect to get more from the written form. And, apparently THEY do or a least they think they do. And no amount of splaining will change that. NO amount.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> May I join the not-gonna-change-myself-to-suit-others camp? Sounds like pretty good company, all in all.


:thumbup:

Two possible responses:

1. Careful! You might regret hanging out with the likes of us.

OR

2. I joined because of your invitation.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Two possible responses:
> 
> ...


You are baaaaad. Really baaaaaad and I might have to leave. Does that make you feel guilty. Ok, I knew it wouldn't.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You are baaaaad. Really baaaaaad and I might have to leave. Does that make you feel guilty. Ok, I knew it wouldn't.


It is so nice to be appreciated. Now I feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> It is so nice to be appreciated. Now I feel all warm and fuzzy.


That wasn't my intention. Can't you figure out what I'm writing here. JEEEEEZZ.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> That wasn't my intention. Can't you figure out what I'm writing here. JEEEEEZZ.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


TIA??? in your siggy?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> TIA??? in your siggy?


*T*ransient *I*schemic *A*ttack‎ :?:

You guys have me laughing and startling the cats!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Wait that's how I taught my friends to cast on Turkish style for 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. OMG. Do ya still like me?


What's not to like? I admire those with a quick wit, probably because mine is so slow.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *T*ransient *I*schemic *A*ttack‎ :?:
> 
> You guys have me laughing and startling the cats!


Well that would be my first ass u mption. But I have chastised others for assuming today and I have to wait until tomorrow to resume my wayward ways. Now repeat that 5 times fast.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What's not to like? I admire those with a quick wit, probably because mine is so slow.


And see I think you're one of the most quick witted people here. But then again what do I know?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> What I've seen of Ms. Chin hasn't impressed me much. I'm really going to give others cause to hate me and say I can't stand animal stories when I want to know how to knit something. Maybe it's because I didn't go to kindergarten.
> 
> I'm glad we weren't so nasty we offended your delicate sensibilities. ;-)


Stories instead of on-topic instruction when it's a paid-for class just drive me CRAZY! No, her classes were good for entertainment value, not so much for knitting instruction. I regretted the whole knitting classes portion of that Alaska cruise. Next time, no knitting 'classes'.

Never fear about my 'sensibilities'; they ceased being sensitive with the birth of my first child - in a very large and populous teaching hospital.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Stories instead of on-topic instruction when it's a paid-for class just drive me CRAZY! No, her classes were good for entertainment value, not so much for knitting instruction. I regretted the whole knitting classes portion of that Alaska cruise. Next time, no knitting 'classes'.
> 
> Never fear about my 'sensibilities'; they ceased being sensitive with the birth of my first child - in a very large and populous teaching hospital.


I just can't get all worked up about what others think of me. I just can't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And see I think you're one of the most quick witted people here. But then again what do I know?


It's easy to appear quick witted, when you're at a keyboard and can edit, re-read, re-edit before hitting 'send'. Face-to-face, I suffer from a terminal case of foot-in-mouth that would put our most awkward politicians to shame. Either that, or I just don't open my mouth. A keyboard is _so_ much easier than face-to-face!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *T*ransient *I*schemic *A*ttack‎ :?:
> 
> You guys have me laughing and startling the cats!


 :shock: That explains me! I thought it meant thanks in advance. Snarkier (on purpose, yes, you bet'cha, this time it is) that way since the links won't be there. :XD: DPA - dual purpose abbreviation

Coffee and :XD: :XD: :XD: can be messy, red wine would be worse, poor kitty, I hope it wasn't sprinkled with something.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes Thanks in advance is definitely snarky.


 :twisted:


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to chime in, though I probably should just keep my mouth shut. 
1. I've never seen a thread that was beyond horrifying without WindingRoad being involved. 
2. I can't believe that any of the rude comments could come from someone older than 12, but I believe some of you are adults, and it makes me sick. 
3. The OP asked a question, and if you can't spend a few minutes investigating if you weren't aware of the item, you shouldn't have taken the time to comment.

And lastly, I'm not a fan of Chin, but I think if you're a new knitter, there are lots of tricks that would be nice to know, since apparently the pros here are too busy back biting to help anyone. 

OP, if anything said in this thread has changed your opinion of us KPers, please know that you have friends here and I'm terribly sorry you were treated this way.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I'm going to chime in, though I probably should just keep my mouth shut.
> 1. I've never seen a thread that was beyond horrifying without WindingRoad being involved.
> 2. I can't believe that any of the rude comments could come from someone older than 12, but I believe some of you are adults, and it makes me sick.
> 3. The OP asked a question, and if you can't spend a few minutes investigating if you weren't aware of the item, you shouldn't have taken the time to comment.
> ...


I must say that I have seen Winding Road say clever smart unhurtful words. (just saying)


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

cakes said:


> I must say that I have seen Widning Road say clever smart unhurtful words. (just saying)


I've seen her be wonderfully clever also, but I find she also tends to be a catalyst and fuel to many a KP fire.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I've seen her be wonderfully clever also, but I find she also tends to be a catalyst and fuel to many a KP fire.


her wooden spoon is at the ready! :roll:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Armed and very dangerous. Duck.


hey I am not fighting in this battle. LOL

wooden spoons at the ready LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> What are you using them for .....clacking?


making custard. what else.?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> To whom might this be directed?


Your 'armed and dangerous - duck'. 
Sorry. I should have done a Quote Reply, but didn't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> making custard. what else.?


OK. I'll ask. How does one use wooden spoons to make custard? Yes, it's been decades since I cooked up a custard, and I've forgotten the process. Have you a from-scratch recipe?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> :XD: I hope you have excellent insurance. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes, I do. As backup, I avoid going to Ohio these days. I'm too old for all those moments of sheer terror. The last trip we made to Cleveland Clinic for DH's heart surgery resulted in a repaired heart but many years of dementia induced by having been left on the heart/lung machine way too long. He awoke an entirely different person and was never the same. I hope they're more careful these days.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. I'll ask. How does one use wooden spoons to make custard? Yes, it's been decades since I cooked up a custard, and I've forgotten the process. Have you a from-scratch recipe?


I use the time honoured Foster Clarks Custard powder, sweetener and hot milk. This is pouring custard not a baked ,solid dish. delish over Xmas Pud.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> I use the time honoured Foster Clarks Custard powder, sweetener and hot milk. This is pouring custard not a baked ,solid dish. delish over Xmas Pud.


I have some custard powder ... unless someone threw it out.
My step-mother always served her Christmas pudding with 'hard' sauce. I think your idea would be better.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks as this might need to be put on the back burner. Don't want to see knitters getting heated up over such a topic. Why not try utube and let us know how u make out.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have some custard powder ... unless someone threw it out.
> My step-mother always served her Christmas pudding with 'hard' sauce. I think your idea would be better.


I have heard of hard sauce but with a dollop of brandy in it I serve it hot on hot Pud and cold on cold . yum


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't believe someone would question my mental health for stating an opinion of what I've seen on this thread, and others. Maybe I should have held my tongue, but I won't be treated poorly.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

what is it? you posted but didn't say.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I can't believe someone would question my mental health for stating an opinion of what I've seen on this thread, and others. Maybe I should have held my tongue, but I won't be treated poorly.


OK. I have dutifully read every word of every post in all fifteen pages of this topic. You seem to have seen something I missed. Do you have the link to whichever post you believe questioned your mental health?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. I have dutifully read every word of every post in all fifteen pages of this topic. You seem to have seen something I missed. Do you have the link to whichever post you believe questioned your mental health?


"Maybe you should see a psychiatrist..." 
"I could have asked if you've taken your medicine today"

I don't need a psychiatrist, I need to remove myself from what was a Wonderful forum full of people that lifted each other up, like You do constantly. Now I read these threads and they're so mean! You've helped me several times and it's been an amazing experience, and I see others requesting help and all they get is snarky comments and judging. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Please do not say anything else to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> "Maybe you should see a psychiatrist..."
> "I could have asked if you've taken your medicine today"
> 
> I don't need a psychiatrist, I need to remove myself from what was a Wonderful forum full of people that lifted each other up, like You do constantly. Now I read these threads and they're so mean! You've helped me several times and it's been an amazing experience, and I see others *requesting help* and all they get is snarky comments and judging. It's heartbreaking.


The original poster on this thread did not ask for help. S/he asked for an opinion. At least, that's what I understand "Love it or Leave it?" to mean.

If what you read upsets you, why do you stay watching the upsetting topic? _Only you_ can click on 'Unwatch' and stop the e-mails from going to your inbox.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Hey no one is making you stay. Why do you let someone else rule your life.
> 
> And your sentence structure is confusing. "I need to remove myself from what was a Wonderful forum full of people that lifted each other up, like You constantly do" Why would you leave if I am lifting the forum up. Am I this forum to you. That's sound obsessive don't you think?
> 
> No one requested help on this thread. I asked a simple question and the OP attacked me if anything.


Jessica lifts people up. The poster that I specifically quoted. I've never seen you say anything kind, as it turns out.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The original poster on this thread did not ask for help. S/he asked for an opinion. At least, that's what I understand "Love it or Leave it?" to mean.
> 
> If what you read upsets you, why do you stay watching the upsetting topic? _Only you_ can click on 'Unwatch' and stop the e-mails from going to your inbox.


Very true. Opinion, help, they're not so different. Opinions help determine actions often. I stand by my previous statements, and am leaving the topic. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Can someone explain how this post is rude or snarky?


I cannot, because it's neither.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then you and I must be deficient. I didn't even ask for a link. I guess I forgot to genuflect.


That's done it! Now I'll have that Jesus Christ Superstar tune running through my poor brain all night!! Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Then you and I must be deficient. I didn't even ask for a link. I guess I forgot to genuflect.


I'm deficient also. Jessica-Jean has Jesus Christ Superstar tramping around in her head and now I have The Vatican Rag in mine.

I feel sorry for people who have been called upon to determine who is rude, offensive, and objectionable but not given the authority to oust the likes of me. They really have been given an overwhelming burden to bear, and there's no rest for the weary. I guess they have to soldier on no matter what.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> See what you think of this:
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah. :roll:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you read the link I posted above to JJ.


We were educated today: Thou shalt not post a link nor click on a link posted. I clicked your link! I did it on purpose too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> See what you think of this:
> 
> ...


Posted on: Apr 10, 2014, by someone who joined KP on *Nov 15, 2012*:


ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm concerned. Very concerned. This used to be a wonderful safe haven from all of the icky in the outside world, *for years before I joined* I would come here and read all of the wonderful things people said to and about each other, about their lives and their loves. ...


That's nice! I'd like to know how anyone could read anything on a website "for years", when KP only came online in January 2011. Assuming she began reading KP from the first day, that is still only 23 months before she joined. That doesn't qualify as 'years' in my mind.

Anything and any statement that starts out with an outright untruth, is not to be heeded. At all. Ever. On any subject.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you see the very first post and the author. And yet the forum is still alive and kicking may I add. Yes I may.. LOL


Yes, I did. I didn't know this forum had only been around since '11. Maybe that poster has been to the future and back.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Ya know what I'm tired of. People telling me what to do. And not paying me for it. There is another explanation but I reverse that one for another place.


We're all supposed to be good little children, line up, raise our hands, take a nap, and lick our plates because somewhere someone is starving.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> But we can't let our pets lick our plates because the dishwasher likes dog germs and won't kill them.


Speaking of which, I figured something out. People who wash their undies with their dishrags get................potty mouth. Oh, wait, that was another thread. Then there was the one about the dishes are as clean as cold water can get them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

disgo said:


> Most dearest and sweetest eikeat,
> 
> Thank you so much from the bottom of my most unsnobish heart for recognizing my exquisite watermarked stationary with my fine penmanship to keep up ones appearance. My sweet son, Sheridan, always says when he calls how much he enjoys my posts with a small amount of money included for he and his friend, Tarquin, to use to purchase the finest quality silk embroidery floss they require for their latest project. And here I thought no one in the neighborhood had taken notice.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> We're all supposed to be good little children, line up, raise our hands, take a nap, and lick our plates because somewhere someone is starving.


 :?: Oy! My grandmother's exhortation was, "Think of the starving Armenians!!" It was only many decades later that I read about the Armenian genocide. It had been current events in her teens or early married life. It meant nothing at all to a kid born on the leading edge of the post-WWII Baby Boom, though I'm sure there was someone somewhere starving at that time. It never made any sense to me how cleaning my plate (of something I didn't want to eat) would benefit someone starving on the other side of the planet. It still doesn't, but I always have difficulty and feel guilty if I haven't eaten everything on the plate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Yes, I did. I didn't know this forum had only been around since '11. Maybe that poster has been to the future and back.


KP's Admin registered on January 12, 2011, so I presume that is the start date for the whole shebang. http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Yep they wash their dish rags with their regular clothes but the dishwasher doesn't kill dog germs. Can you splain that to me.
> 
> Did you see my post above. LOL Now that is snarky I admit it. LOL


How rude! saying your own post is snarky. :XD: I've not changed my sig, snarky can stay.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gaskets? No gaskets on my knitting needles, at least not now and not unless small rubber 'O'-rings from the hardware store count. I have been known to use them as stitch markers on larger needles with thicker yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think you had to be there. I'm not sure some people even know what a gasket is. LOL


Sorry I wasn't there. 
However, my 'O'-rings do count as such, according to: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/gasket

Such gaskets are part of bicycle hubs, or were in the days before sealed hubs.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I think you gals have finally lost it!!!!!!!!! LOL&ROF


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a toolbox what do you think of it?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309938-1.html#6615326


Now that is a Knitters Toolbox..


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> No.... according to people much smarter than us a Knitter's toolbox is a DVD. Didn't you get the memo either?


If I had not read all 18 pages I would have missed that one. LOL


----------



## Followingstars (Jan 4, 2015)

Seriously? You went all the way back to 2012 to find another post by this member to presumably make her look bad? Wow! That's ridiculous!


----------



## Followingstars (Jan 4, 2015)

That you went through that much trouble to post something she said awile ago, but complained about having to look up infirmation is amusing.



WindingRoad said:


> And did you also decide my post asking a question was ridiculous. She can attack me but I can't say anything? REALLY.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And so now you're gonna complain about our snarkiness too?
> 
> This thread reminded me of Just answer question no drama.


No not complain.. I agree with you.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Thanks but you are on your own ( pretty much depends on my mood) if they attack you. Did you see our weekend resident. I missed it the first time. Look at my post above with the link . I think the second one says it all . And Hopkins is pretty good too.


Missed it too.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I see she is off line real quick. I wonder if they can't ban her when she's not on line.


If a ban is a PM then I suppose you would have to be online to receive it!


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't think a ban is a PM? Don't they just ban you or do they have to notify you for it to stick?


I really don't know but perhaps notification by PM before you are turned off.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> GrumpyGramma wrote:
> Shunned? Us? Click at your own risk.
> 
> 
> ...


To Dearest and most Sincerest Yet, Sister Jessica-Jean;

Sorry, I was unable to announce my "Dame of the House, speaking" when you called and left such a sweet and complimentary message on my slim line phone with automatic redial and built in answering machine. I was unfortunately in the luv trying to get another pair of my favorite, slim line, just like panties, Depends on and you would know how these blouson skirts are :hunf: !

I had no sooner gotten a new Depends on and immediately needed another with those two mistriants, WindyRoad & Grumpy causing me to leak again. I just can't have another box of Depends delivered on the same day with all the neighbors watching, you know.

By the way, dearest sister, just like Rose and Daisy may I remind you that we don't use Gordo in the presence of polite company and best leave that to our family get togethers. Even dear Violet doesn't call me that and you don't have a pony yet (do love your cats though over Onslow's dog--such an annoying beast).

I do like your idea of a get together and am deciding whether it should be an afternoon tea affair with my finest double glazed Royal Worcester and appropriate bill of fare or a more formal candlelight supper of which everyone enjoys attending with accompaniment by Emmet with a selection of the latest songs he is personally making for me in his new theatrical production. I will get busy right away getting out the invitations so watch for the post, dear.

Continuez de tricoter!
HyacinthD--yes Gordy to you, sweet sis....


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

I reviewed on YouTube, than purchased online. I found Lily Chin to be clear and informative. 


pzoe said:


> Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

hcontario said:


> I reviewed on YouTube, than purchased online. I found Lily Chin to be clear and informative.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Enough for now but I may be feeling cantankerous later.
> 
> I would like to know what this box is but now I really won't go looking to find out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ditsy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:





pzoe said:


> Someone recently gave this a glowing review. Broadening these responses, what do others think?


 :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock:

_The unbiased survey posted previously resulted, according to Gallop, is 49.4% "Did not like the LC Box", while 49.6% "LOVED the LC Box to Death!" so with the error factor of 0.02 % the conclusion was 50% :thumbup: and 50% :thumbdown: which leads one to believe that Leisure Arts made a profit._ :roll: :hunf: :evil:
http//winkapedia/gallopicupostus--L.Chin,ToolishBox/LeisureArtsUSA.com
Toolish Box may result in DVDitsis and no living creature, except the cameraman (who is an employed zombie from the Living Dead) was affected in the production of this item.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock:
> 
> _The unbiased survey posted previously resulted, according to Gallop, in 49.4% "Did not like the LC Box", while 49.6% "LOVED the LC Box to Death!" so with the error factor of 0.02 % the conclusion was 50% :thumbup: and 50% :thumbdown: which leads one to believe that Leisure Arts made a profit._ :roll: :hunf: :evil:
> http//winkapedia/gallopicupostus--L.Chin,ToolishBox/LeisureArtsUSA.com


Toolish now?? Really?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... may I remind you that we don't use Gordo in the presence of polite company and best leave that to our family get togethers. Even dear Violet doesn't call me that ...


Dearest Gordo, if you insist on 'Gordo' as your signature line, what is one to think but that it is how you wish to be addressed? If I have transgressed, you've no one to blame but yourself!

Besides, I thought this 'company' was assumed to be _less_ than strictly polite.


----------



## Panko (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been knitting and crocheting for very many years, but that doesn't mean that I know it all. I bought the CD's and am very pleased with the information that she has given. There are better ways to do things than what I have known. It is an investment, for certain, however, I found it very useful and do recommend buying it. I think that I would like all this information in print form so I can refer back to it when desired.


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

sorry, posted in error


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Panko said:


> I have been knitting and crocheting for very many years, but that doesn't mean that I know it all. I bought the CD's and am very pleased with the information that she has given. There are better ways to do things than what I have known. It is an investment, for certain, however, I found it very useful and do recommend buying it. I think that I would like all this information in print form so I can refer back to it when desired.


Thank you for the on-point feedback.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Panko said:


> I have been knitting and crocheting for very many years, but that doesn't mean that I know it all. I bought the CD's and am very pleased with the information that she has given. There are better ways to do things than what I have known. It is an investment, for certain, however, I found it very useful and do recommend buying it. I think that I would like all this information in print form so I can refer back to it when desired.


As always, it's different strokes for different folks. I have a few Lily Chin books and magazine articles that are worthwhile for me; I really don't care if anyone thinks I'm bizarre, I'm right at home with that ;~). I've never been a CD person because so many demonstrate things so quickly that it's useless for me. Others love them, including those on YouTube that are over with before they get started. That doesn't bother me, either..... No doubt that's why there are other choices available.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

disgo said:


> :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock:
> 
> _The unbiased survey posted previously resulted, according to Gallop, is 49.4% "Did not like the LC Box", while 49.6% "LOVED the LC Box to Death!" so with the error factor of 0.02 % the conclusion was 50% :thumbup: and 50% :thumbdown: which leads one to believe that Leisure Arts made a profit._ :roll: :hunf: :evil:
> http//winkapedia/gallopicupostus--L.Chin,ToolishBox/LeisureArtsUSA.com
> Toolish Box may result in DVDitsis and no living creature, except the cameraman (who is an employed zombie from the Living Dead) was affected in the production of this item.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dearest Gordo, if you insist on 'Gordo' as your signature line, what is one to think but that it is how you wish to be addressed? If I have transgressed, you've no one to blame but yourself!
> 
> Besides, I thought this 'company' was assumed to be _less_ than strictly polite.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------

